# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local Association Secretaries discussion >  BKA  charity registration

## beemania

Some BKA's are have acquired registration as a charity which presumably means that there are some financial advantages, not least refund of VAT on certain purchases. Anybody done it and let me in on the strategy as to how how it was achieved?

----------


## alclosier

You need to decide on whether it is right for your group. Various legal obligations exist and additional responsibilities for those in charge. The OSCR website has loads of info and I would suggest considering SCIO as the preferred form. This gives legal protection to the charity trustees. The form is relatively easy to fill out and you can obtain sample constitutions on the web. I would recommend seeking charity status, but others may have a different view!

----------


## alclosier

SCIO is the Scottish version England has a similar version.

----------

